# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Roses / Spanien

## Uklatsch

Hallo,

ich mchte in den Pfingstferien in den Club Mistral im Golf von Roses.

Kann jemand den Club Mistral dort empfehlen?
Wie steht es mit Campingpltzen in unmittelbarer Nhe? Vielleicht mit einem Link?
Ist es um diese Jahreszeit (also ca. 9.5.-16.5.) berhaupt schon warm genug zum Campen?

Viele Fragen...

----------


## go-travel-more

Hi!

Du findest doch viel Infos auf der Homepage von Club Mistral!

http://www.club-mistral.com/de/desti...me/15/spotInfo

Campings gibt es dort mehrere u.a. Balena Allegre ...

Temperaturen sind im Mai zum Campen hoch genug!

Viel Spa!
Dirk
-------------------------------
Leucate 20.03.-30.03.2008
Tarifa 04.05.-11.05.2008
www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## Uklatsch

Danke fr Deine Antwort.

Habe da noch ein paar Fragen:

Welcher Campingplatz ist denn besonders zu empfehlen? Der Ballena Alegra oder eher der Aquarius?

Ist es vom Aquarius weit bis zum Mistral Center?

Gibt es noch andere ggf. bessere Windsurfschulen in der Nhe?

Viele Fragen...

Danke schon einmal...

Gruss,
Frank.

----------


## Uklatsch

Kann mir jemand einen der Campingpltze in der Bucht von Roses besonders empfehlen? Wie sind denn da die Preise vor Ort? Und sollte man vorher reservieren?

----------


## yogi

Hallo,
der Club Mistral ist auf dem Gelnde vom Camping La Ballena, da bietet es sich an, auf dem Camping zu bleiben. Fahrrad nicht vergessen, der Camping ist sehr gro und lang. Zu der Zeit ist der Platz wahrscheinlich nur halb voll, also keine Reservierung erforderlich.

Gru 
yogi

----------


## Uklatsch

Hallo Yogi.

Danke fr Deine Tipps. Eine Frage noch: Sollte man denn beim Club Mistral vorher buchen, also einen Kurs und ein Brett/Rigg? Oder ist das an Pfingsten noch nicht ntig?

----------


## yogi

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass du an Pfingsten schon reservieren musst. Aber du kannst ja zur Sicherheit mal nachfragen: 
http://www.club-mistral-golfderoses.com/

Hier noch ein Link vom La Ballena: 
http://www.ballena-alegre.com/costab...&f=219&area=A#

----------

